# Another bobcat night hunt...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sure miss night hunting in Texas....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Then come lamping fox with me Chris!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Then come lamping fox with me Chris!


I'd love to! In Texas we could spotlight AND hunt from the back of a pickup truck. It doesn't get much more fun than that!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We can do that here too. I shoot out of the window of my landrover.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He sure took a hunk of hide out of it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I thought that too. Whats the friendliest fur round for you guys, .204?


----------

